# Protektorenhose für Kids?



## hellmono (14. Oktober 2019)

Hi zusammen,

mein Sohn scheint dazu zu neigen, immer wieder auf die Außenseite der Oberschenkel zu fallen. Gibt immer einen netten Pferdekuss, wird noch besser wenn er auf ein ohnehin bestehendes Hämatom fällt. Daher habe ich heute mal nach Crash Pants / Protektorenhosen für Kids geguckt, war aber erfolglos.

Hat jemand hier einen Tipp? Danke!


----------



## Zombie025 (4. November 2019)

Hi, die MX-Hosen sind etwas dicker und dürften da eventuell Prellungen vorbeugen: https://offroadzentrale.de/produkt/oneal-element-youth-hose-shrot-orange-2019/#&gid=1&pid=1
Vielleicht helfen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (4. November 2019)

Sowas?








						Powerslide Kinder Protektoren Shorts
					

Diese Standard Protektorenhose steigert dein Selbstvertrauen, damit du dich an die wirklich großen Tricks wagen kannst Bist du ein.. ✓ Schnelle Lieferung




					www.skatepro.de


----------



## chris_sta (7. November 2019)

ggf. aus dem Ski/Snowboard sektor... haben viel Auswahl


----------



## wolfsgut (7. November 2019)

24mx
					






					www.24mx.de
				



Schau da mel rein


----------



## wolfsgut (7. November 2019)

Wenn größe S passt ?




*O'Neal Trail Protektor Hose Lang MTB DH Enduro Downhill Mountainbike Fahrrad MX*








						O'Neal Trail Protektor Hose Lang MTB DH Enduro Downhill Mountainbike Fahrrad MX  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie O'Neal Trail Protektor Hose Lang MTB DH Enduro Downhill Mountainbike Fahrrad MX in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------

